# Sugar Daddy AFX Repro stickers



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm looking for the Sugar Daddy stickers or decals for the Datsun 510. Anyone have a line on how to get some? ...Tom


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*wayne makes them*

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Are Waynes all stickers? I prefer water slides


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Are Waynes all stickers? I prefer water slides



yeah they are repro stickers not waterslides

Wes


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Nothing a scan and reprint on waterslide decal paper can't fix.


----------

